# The donkey and the new Pyreneese/Anatolian pups+



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok, so we have a small donkey that is around 9 to 10 months old. She has been in our goat pens since the first 3 goats were brought in when she was 7 months old. She seemed to take to two of the Nigerian Dwarf bucklings and will let them hide under her and seems to like being with them. The rest of the goats she tolerates and will get excited at times when they are first released from their pens into the pasture and will chase until things calm down.

I realize that in the donkey's mind she simply protects her territory and the goats are simply something she must share her turf with. We recently added two 10 week old Pyreneese/Anatolian pups into the smaller Boer females pens. 

They are doing fine with the smaller females and we don't see any problems other than they want to play and chase goats for fun from time to time.

Yesterday when releasing these smaller Boer goats into the pasture the pups also slipped out with them. 

They made it out into the pasture for a few minutes until the donkey noticed them and then she went into attack mode on the pups trying to crush them by stomping on them with her front hooves. 

is this going to be the case from now on? The donkey will have to be kept separate from the dogs? 

Or is there a way to get them used to each other and tolerant of each other in the task of protecting the turf and the goats?

I have seen pictures of donkeys in goat pens with dogs laying there in the same pen in the background.

I'm guessing that they all have to be introduced at a very young age together to achieve this?

I'm guessing in my case I may have to let the donkey patrol inside the pasture and the dogs patrol outside the pasture.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We have a mini donkey that was 8 when we got it. We have 3 large adult dogs also. They run around and play. The dogs can go in the donkey pen and vice versa. It will probably just take a little time. They might just be getting the pecking order down?


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd start with the same tactics you would use for socialization with humans .. only you have to socialize both the donkey and the dogs at the same time.. take the pups in your arms and go talk to and pet/ groom the donkey/ while somebody grooms the donkey the donkey likes/trusts you, you like/trust the pups, the pups like/trust you, you like/ trust the donkey..

The donkey is seeing something that looks very much like a wolf

wear this T-shirt around the donkey https://www.amazon.com/Thin-Line-Am...OB&pd_rd_wg=TcdOT&refRID=HGY7SDFXZ2G40F7YZ4RK


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

jnrdesertrats said:


> We have a mini donkey that was 8 when we got it. We have 3 large adult dogs also. They run around and play. The dogs can go in the donkey pen and vice versa. It will probably just take a little time. They might just be getting the pecking order down?


There is a place in Texas that trains and rehabilitates donkeys. Their site shows two different types of donkey training... social donkeys as pets and livestock guard donkeys. Seems the two types are different and may not be possible to get both out of the animal. I will say she is one of the loving-est hoofed animals I have ever owned.

Here is a link to their guardian donkey program and the stipulations of the animals:
http://www.donkeyrescue.org/guardian-adoption.html

I would hate to work with her to become friendly to the LGDs and then lose her protectiveness for the goats from coyotes. She is here to protect goats from coyotes.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

LastOutlaw said:


> I realize that in the donkey's mind she simply protects her territory
> 
> They made it out into the pasture for a few minutes until the donkey noticed them and then she went into attack mode on the pups trying to crush them by stomping on them with her front hooves.
> 
> is this going to be the case from now on?


More than likely it will continue. Donkeys and wolves have been enemies for millions of years. It's in their DNA. If you had dogs when the donkey was first born you might could have adjusted what the donkey thinks is its family. Now, not so much. 

You have a dog stomp-er! Get used to it?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Cotton said:


> More than likely it will continue. Donkeys and wolves have been enemies for millions of years. It's in their DNA. If you had dogs when the donkey was first born you might could have adjusted what the donkey thinks is its family. Now, not so much.
> 
> You have a dog stomp-er! Get used to it?


Well she was brought in to protect goats from coyotes so I'm guessing she will work out just fine in that respect. The LGDs will just have to stay on the outside of the goat pasture.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a wonderful GSD when I got my first donkey (and horse) foals. In spite of my best efforts in teaching my equines that the dog was family… It still didn’t work.

My dog learned a hard lesson. Despite my reprimands when I fed the horse and donkey apple slices at the gate… She couldn’t help sticking her head under the gate and nipping at their feet. The ancient battle continued.

The dog didn’t realize a donkey can see his rear feet. It’s why mules are used on the ride to the bottom of the Grand Canyon and other public parks. Horses can’t see their rear feet and are not used on dangerous narrow trails for the public. Donkeys and mules can, their eyes are set a bit further back on the side of their heads. They can see behind them!

Anyway, one day I was running water for the horse and donkey. The donkey was standing sideways to the gate. My GSD tried to nip his rear leg. She got kicked in the head for her trouble. She backed up, sat down… I swear she looked at me cross-eyed!  She never tried to mess with the donkey again!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Honestly, I don't see a reason for having BOTH the donkey and the LGDs. One or the other should be sufficient. Those GP/Anatolian pups will be able to frighten off a coyote pack by the time they are 6 months old. Believe me.

The donkey is doing what you "hired" it to do. It's keeping canine predators out of the field. The dogs will do the same thing. The main difference I see is that the donkey protects its space, while the dogs protect their family (i.e., the flock/herd).

Disclaimer: I have never had a donkey, but I have had a number of LGDs over the years (GP, Anatolian, Kuvasz, and Akbash).

I recommend getting rid of the donkey and keeping the pups, but I'm probably prejudiced.

ETA: One other suggestion.... Never put a livestock guardian dog in with livestock that are smaller than it is. You need to put pups in with mature animals until they learn the lesson that they are not supposed to chase their charges. The older animals can handle teaching them this.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have loved donks every since mama got us one out of Sears Robuck Catalog in 1958. They were called Mexican Burros because they came in from Mexico. We picked them up at the train station.

A story at Bigears.com, told of goats getting out every night, one night the owners watched to see how, they saw the donks throwing the goats over the fence. Smart and sneaky.

Donkeys are great guard animals. We bought this place to raise guard donks ' Sassy Ass Acres'.Hubby got disabled never happened. But our Rosie was one smart ginny. Rosie kicked in a mans fender one day too. She didn't like the car I guess. 

Donks are NOT stubburn, they just like to think about it for a minute.Then they will do as you ask.

Our dogs learned that their would never be a bond between them and Rosie. A few kicks in the head was all it took. 

A donk will faint if they get too upset, first tiem ours did it scared both of us. Rosie would run to me if she got spooked, stop on a dim0e wrap around my waist and just haw.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Starcreek said:


> .
> 
> I recommend getting rid of the donkey and keeping the pups, but I'm probably prejudiced.


Amen, one or the other, not both! I agree, sort of!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Cotton said:


> Amen, one or the other, not both! I agree, sort of!


 I disagree, they will learn each others territroy and be fine. When I was a kid my first donks Katie and Pete never hurt our dogs and we had plenty since my mother was always picking up stray mangy starved dogs.

Rosie didn't chase the dogs and they stopped chasign her.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree on the donkeys being smart. Ours loves dog food, it can open the door to the garage and will pig out if it gets a chance. So when we let it out we lock the door. Lately it has decided to open the drive through gate and let itself off the property. So now we lock that.

Another thing about a year ago 2 full grown pit bulls got into our yard and tried to kill it. They almost succeeded. My dogs hid under the porch I guess? We were concerned it would ruin it's sweet disposition and not be good around kids or dogs anymore. It was skidish for awhile but is back to normal now. They can learn if they want to. Good luck with yours.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

At this point the pups are way too young to do us any good. Last night at midnight I awoke to the sound of Coyotes howling, Donkey braying like crazy and pups crying and barking. Grabbed my rifle and flashlight and hurried out there. Of course the Coyotes shut up immediately as I got close. When I got there of course I saw no coyotes, One pup was barking at me as I walked up, the other was crying and trying to get into the next goat pen and donkey standing guard quietly. I let the dogs into the goat pen, petted the donkey and calmed everyone down. 
Quiet after that. 
We will keep all 3 until we feel the need to do otherwise. If we have to sell the donkey at some point we will. Since she has been trained to work with goats I don't see any problem finding a buyer at that point if need be.
Thanks for all of your input. I always appreciate it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

If you do keep the donkey make sure you trim the hooves correctly. Most peopel will trim liek a horse, this will mess up the donk and mayeb even criple her. Our ferrier almost messed up our donks hooves, so I took over the job of trimming and cleaning Rosie.

Also donkeys don't eat like horses or drink as much water. If you want a real fat ugly neck on one just feed it too much rich feed. 

Donkeys are good to have in SHTF less feed and water and more loyal than a horse. A horse gets sppoked he will run away a donkey will run to you, or at least mine always did. 

The calvery used mules because they were sure footed on tough terrain especially mountains. Also mules were used in mining a horse would go nuts down there.

Most donks will eat the tail of a horse, jealous? Our horse had a beautiful tail, Rosie ate most of it, so we stalled them seperatley.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> If you do keep the donkey make sure you trim the hooves correctly. Most peopel will trim liek a horse, this will mess up the donk and mayeb even criple her. Our ferrier almost messed up our donks hooves, so I took over the job of trimming and cleaning Rosie.
> 
> Also donkeys don't eat like horses or drink as much water. If you want a real fat ugly neck on one just feed it too much rich feed.
> 
> ...


 Horses will eat tails too. It's usually a sign of boredom. My vet said it can also be a teeth, protein or bullying problem.


----------

